# jj park ?



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

This should allow the whites to get into the creeks, right ? http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/uv/?site_no=08069000&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

They should be on the move me an my nephew struck out this past Sunday but no one we talked to was doing any good either. The water was really cold so with this rain I would say when it gets back to normal go when you can


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

What's the word on JJ white bass?


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

shadslinger said:


> What's the word on JJ white bass?


Going saturday will post a report and pics, if I catch anything. But even if I don't catch any which I'm positive I will I will post a report. The water was really really cold last time I went feet numb through insulated waders cold. So my latest conclusion the water temp is right and this current should push the first big wave through.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll probably go check it out this Sunday if anyone wants to join me. Im going to take my john boat to get to some honey holes


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

I went out on the 23rd and the creek was full of fish. They only bit for about 45 minutes that morning and turned off ( Caught two large Crappie and one 16 inch male WB) but the creek had plenty of fish present and and they were stacked up in the deeper creek channels and holes. The water Temp that day was 58/60*. A guy was there the day before me and caught 20 big Crappie from the bank. He was also there on the 23rd and like me didn't do so good after the early bite turned off so he did something i should have done and went home.
I went out again on the 30th. The Water Temp in the creek had dropped to 49/50*, that's a 10* drop and all the fish were gone. Couldnt even find them in the deeper channels and holes.
My guess is they went back to deeper water and wont be back until the water temp starts going back up. A good rain would probably help. A foot in level spike isn't much.
Its gonna be a couple weeks at least is my guess...


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Will be out in the boat in two weeks on the hunt for them, with the kids so I hope we get some solid rain between now and then. There are some holes that I marked last time out, and a few that were not fishable this year due to trees falling in. Not to worry, they get up there every year,


----------



## davethered (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm thinking about goin out on Saturday on my kayak might even go out at night so I can throw my green light in to see if that will get any fish


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

Good idea . I always wondered about the green lights in freshwater


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Just like the great one (Sunbeam)says. When the dogwoods start to bloom its on!!!!!!


----------



## davethered (Dec 30, 2011)

I have used my green light a lot in freshwater lakes and pond and it works pretty good it just doesn't work that good if the water is really muddy and the water is usually muddy in the creeks but I think where I want to go the green light should work :idea:


----------



## hrider2001 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Info on JJ*

Have never fished Spring Creek.....but have fished whites for 30 years. If one parks inside JJ and walks to the creek...is it about a 1/4 to 1/2 mile walk? And...if I slide my canoe in...where is a good place (beside the park policy?) And....one last thing.....I notice Cypress Creek is above Spring Creek....do the whites go up as far as this?.. as I was thinking about sliding my canoe in Cypress Creek at the Cypresswood Dr. bridge....that is if I can w/o trespassing.
Would appreciate any and all info.....good fishing eveyone!


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

I've fished right under the cypresswood Dr. I've seen people put their Kayaks in over there. And yes the whites go there


----------



## hrider2001 (Dec 29, 2009)

thank you Fisherman !


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Water flow permitting, whites can be caught as far upstream as Tomball. If we continue to have steady rains every few days, Tomball might be viable in a month. Spring creek tends to run shallower than Cypress creek due to silting but both are viable under the right conditions. I think you can access Cypress Creek from Cypresswood Drive but I don't think it's an easy access. Could still be worth it though. Good Luck.



hrider2001 said:


> Have never fished Spring Creek.....but have fished whites for 30 years. If one parks inside JJ and walks to the creek...is it about a 1/4 to 1/2 mile walk? And...if I slide my canoe in...where is a good place (beside the park policy?) And....one last thing.....I notice Cypress Creek is above Spring Creek....do the whites go up as far as this?.. as I was thinking about sliding my canoe in Cypress Creek at the Cypresswood Dr. bridge....that is if I can w/o trespassing.
> Would appreciate any and all info.....good fishing eveyone!


----------



## Metal Artist (Jan 1, 2013)

i'm on the hunting lease on the other side of the creek from jj. i usually fish for whites at the lock'n'dam with roadrunners or minnows. what works good for y'all in spring creek and the san jacinto?


----------



## dnonmacher (Aug 23, 2011)

i wouldnt mess around with the cycreek bridge- no where to legally park walking distance and no easy access. go to meyer park, don't worry about getting towed, and have alot easier time gettin in.


----------



## Forever Fishing (May 26, 2009)

Hey dnonmacher,

Where do you like to launch at Meyer?

Thanks.


----------



## dnix (Dec 27, 2011)

Ive always thought where cypress creek and spring creek meet would be a good spot, but Ive never fished the creek. Used ride ATVs down to there, but that ended. Looks like a long hike from JJ, and Im not interested in walking that far.


----------



## stickman (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok gotta ask. What and where is JJ?


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

jesse jones park just west of 59 north on 1960 and kenswick www.hcp4.net/*jones*


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

When did it become illegal to park under cypress creek bridge? I have been launching my kayak there for about 6 years now and I have never seen a sign.


----------



## hrider2001 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'll ck out all....now...when these rains end....and the water clears enough....look out white bass! A note...I'm strictly "catch & release"......so they'll still be there for everyone.


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

Yea when the rain clears it should be good


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

bluewaterrip said:


> When did it become illegal to park under cypress creek bridge? I have been launching my kayak there for about 6 years now and I have never seen a sign.


Its not. Signs must be posted. I bank fish there all the time. have yet to launch the kayak from there though. If you go into the northbound U-turn under the dridge there is a dirt road on the right side just before the entrance to the horse stables. I always park there no problems. Its not on the stable property. If it is on Harris County flood control property then its not enforced because the stable keeps their hay bales under the bridge. I wouldn't park in front of the hay bales though.


----------



## txguy79 (Jun 1, 2010)

When the rain clears im going to launch my yak at the cypresswood bridge. Go check out the mouth of spring creek and float through jj park. One truck at cypresswood and the other at jj. This will be my first time doing this but think it bring the most white bass success. I cant wait! What do you guys think?


----------



## txguy79 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## dnix (Dec 27, 2011)

txguy79 said:


> When the rain clears im going to launch my yak at the cypresswood bridge. Go check out the mouth of spring creek and float through jj park. One truck at cypresswood and the other at jj. This will be my first time doing this but think it bring the most white bass success. I cant wait! What do you guys think?


If you mean the bridge by the horse stables, it seems like a short trip. With the rain weve had, Id launch at Old Riley Fuzzel. It dead ends into Spring Creek, and there is a kayak/canoe launch there.


----------



## txguy79 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. My thoughts were to find a beach, anchor spot or tree and wait for the whites to come through but you're right, may be too much water flowing.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Keep in mind if you go trough and get out at jj park you will need to contact them and give them your float plan I was going to kayak there and they told me if you launch at jj you have to get out somewhere else they said its a one way creek meaning if you go upstream you have to get out up stream. I know this doesn't make any sense but I'm just going off of what they told me. I have launched at cypresswood and came back and took out there, but the park has its own set of rules


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh by the way the gage is showing almost 1,000 cfs with more rain to come today and rain this weekend it might take a week and a half to get back to normal saying we don't get any more rain next week


----------



## dnix (Dec 27, 2011)

For those of who don't know where the launch is near Riley Fuzzel and Spring Creek, here is a link to a satellite view of it.

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&...w1I7smjfpvfSDvs7-snM_w&cbp=12,329.35,,0,18.69


----------



## txguy79 (Jun 1, 2010)

John_B_1 said:


> Oh by the way the gage is showing almost 1,000 cfs with more rain to come today and rain this weekend it might take a week and a half to get back to normal saying we don't get any more rain next week


Heard that!


----------



## txguy79 (Jun 1, 2010)

Anybody think the white bass are running up from lake Houston yet, with all this rain?


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

txguy79 said:


> Anybody think the white bass are running up from lake Houston yet, with all this rain?


I think so


----------



## txguy79 (Jun 1, 2010)

Suppossed to rain Sunday and Monday, I think? I wonder how far up they'll be by then?


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Also a water temp. of 58 or warmer, for the best times.


----------



## txguy79 (Jun 1, 2010)

Anybody know the current water temp?


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/u...13-01-03&end_date=2013-01-10&site_no=08068500



txguy79 said:


> Anybody know the current water temp?


----------



## txguy79 (Jun 1, 2010)

With the water volume the way it is right now. I'm thinking about bank fishing the creek with artificials. Good idea? Or wait a while?


----------



## Midnight Splash (May 24, 2011)

I'd wait. It will be too muddy right now.


----------



## BloomKSU (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like the water temp is right at 58 deg. right now.


----------



## dnix (Dec 27, 2011)

Surely the current is moving to fast to fish off the bank right now?


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Id wait for a few days after this weekends forcasted showers


----------



## txguy79 (Jun 1, 2010)

I agree it's going to take a while but I just wonder how far north they'll run with all this rain before we can fish it


----------



## dynal (Jul 5, 2012)

Anyone ever tried to catch whites in JJ park? I am wondering if it is worth a try on following long weekend


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I imagine the water is flowing to fast to go now or it's too muddy I think it's going to take a little while to calm down


----------

